# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Price guesstimate for Colorbond fence

## Haveago1

The front part of the side fence needs replacing. Currently there is 10m of post and rail which has given up and listing badly and needs to be replaced.  
This meets up with 1.8m colorbond 4m back past the building line. 
The house next door is a rental - as I am in the throws of planning a front fence from rendered blueboard I was going to put it to the managing agent to pay half the cost of replacing the damaged part in Colorbond on the basis it would actually be rebuilt 1500mm high in rendered blueboard . 
I don't want to waste a tradies time to get a quote that will never be acted on but need a realistic guide as to what to put to them. 
Any suggestions on the installed cost of 10 meters of colorbond fencing - 4m @1800 and 6m@1.2 would be appreciated. Cheers.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

According to the not very difficult to find Stratco catalogue for NSW (page 7) you can get a colourbond fence for $77 per panel (1800 high and 2350mm long) .

----------


## murray44

I had a quote to supply and install a 1.5m colourbond fence and he was basically $100/m. It was a 30m run.

----------


## Haveago1

Thanks guys...

----------


## r0880

I built my own, cost around $2k for 35m roughly.  Around $24 a sheet, then used downgrade galv 50x50 posts, 50x25 rails and 100x100 corner posts.  Also included hinges and enough 50x50 for 4 gate frames.  Welded the posts and cold gal'd. 
Works out costing about the same as stratco panels, but my dogs have learned a quick headbutt in the middle panel will dislodge that style of fence.  So far have held up to 90kph winds.  And I like the idea that people climbing over fence may lose fingers.  I guess some people don't like the frames on inside, but you could always grow a vine over them anyway.

----------


## iknownothing

Hi Mate, 
Just on this, what is the deal with fencing (I am new to Australia)? 
Who pays for what I have 3 side fenced but on one side shared, there is no fence just barbs and bushes. If I get that fencing who pays? 
Regards

----------


## Haveago1

The norm is that neighbours equally share the cost of installing fencing between their properties to the minimum standard required - usually considered as a wooden paling fence. 
If one wants colorbond and the other doesn't, for example,  the one that wants colorbond would be up for the entire extra cost over half the price of a wooden fence. If they both want colorbond they just pay half each. 
As in most things neighbourly it is best to work it out amicably by having a chat first - if push comes to shove in NSW there is the Dividing Fences Act....   * DIVIDING FENCES ACT 1991 - SECT 7*  *Contribution as between adjoining owners-generally*  *7 Contribution as between adjoining owners-generally*    (1) Adjoining owners are liable to contribute in equal proportions to the carrying out of fencing work in respect of a dividing fence of a standard not greater than the standard for a sufficient dividing fence.(2) An adjoining owner who desires to carry out fencing work involving a dividing fence of a standard greater than the standard for a sufficient dividing fence is liable for the fencing work to the extent to which it exceeds the standard for a sufficient dividing fence.

----------

